# border terriers?



## .... (Jan 2, 2010)

Does anyone keep them if so what are they like to keep? and are there many rehomed because I would rather rehome one?.

thanks.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

We have one, getting another in march i think,

She is an amazing dog, really good temperment and loves to play. Loves walking, dont think she would ever say no to a walk lmao.

Borders are food driven, so easy to train with treats lmao


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a border terrier cross, and I have to say he is a delight. He definitely has many border characteristics. Such as being extremely loyal to his family and people he knows, however he is aloof and wary around strangers, but not aggressive or nervous. 

He is an extremely active little dog, as border terriers are. The breed standard states they are essentially working terriers, which I would have to agree with. I would LOVE to work with Charlie as his hunting and chase instinct is so intense. Training him to recall when there are distractions such as bunnies to chase or sheep to heard was a nightmare, but we are getting there. I can take him for 2 hour romps over hills and fields and he is still ready for more. He has the stamina of an ox! So be prepared to exercise a border terrier as much as he needs. 

He is great with children, but not so much other dogs. But that is our fault. Essentially because we had difficultly socialising him due to living in a remote area where there are not many dogs thus making play dates etc a real challenge. We did however get him to training classes and he has proved extremely eager to learn and is now at the stage where he is learning to play properly with other dogs. Luckily he is still under a year old so there has been no real lasting damage. So early socialisation with as many other dogs, people, smells, objects and sounds as possible would be essential (as it is with any other dog)

Feeding costs are extremely low as he eats only twice daily on a complete dry diet (James Wellbeloved). It's pretty essential that you do not feed such active little dogs a diet that contains any additives, preservatives or sugars as it will be wired to the moon with more energy than he can possibly let out. 

As for training, well Charlie has been extremely easy to train. I am not sure how pure border terriers would compare, but he was very willing to please and learn and had a very long attention span. He is also very food orientated so that made it easy. Again, with their keen sense of smell I chose to use cooked chicken as that's just pure protein with no added sugars etc that many conventional training aids have. Borders are prone to being obese if over fed or if not exercised enough, so using low fat non sugary training aids help. 

I know this information is based on a cross, however I feel the characteristics he has are very similar to his border terrier relative.

Here is Charlie Bear Wooflington. He is a mix of Cavalier king Charles spaniel, shi tzu and border terrier. 










He knew he wanted to be a sheep hearder from a very early age


----------



## .... (Jan 2, 2010)

Tomcat said:


> We have one, getting another in march i think,
> 
> She is an amazing dog, really good temperment and loves to play. Loves walking, dont think she would ever say no to a walk lmao.
> 
> Borders are food driven, so easy to train with treats lmao





Montage_Morphs said:


> I have a border terrier cross, and I have to say he is a delight. He definitely has many border characteristics. Such as being extremely loyal to his family and people he knows, however he is aloof and wary around strangers, but not aggressive or nervous.
> 
> He is an extremely active little dog, as border terriers are. The breed standard states they are essentially working terriers, which I would have to agree with. I would LOVE to work with Charlie as his hunting and chase instinct is so intense. Training him to recall when there are distractions such as bunnies to chase or sheep to heard was a nightmare, but we are getting there. I can take him for 2 hour romps over hills and fields and he is still ready for more. He has the stamina of an ox! So be prepared to exercise a border terrier as much as he needs.
> 
> ...


Thank you both for all the great info: victory::no1::notworthy::flrt:


----------

